# how many egg shares are allowed???



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

just wondering this as we are on number 3 of egg sharing by end of this yr.any ideas?

hayley


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Hayley, 

At lister the normal number of shares is 3 but they do look at each individual seperately depending on results for you and the recipient. Hopefully this will be 3rd time lucky hun. 
xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi hayley, ive just started my 5th ES hun this is my 7th tx in total including FET's wish you all the best love jo xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Hayley, 

If this TX is unsuccessful I will ne trying my 3rd ES in 2008.

I think it all depends on how you resond etc...

Have you found out if any of your recippients have got pregnant? I suppose if they have they then they would accept you again?? 

Take care and finger crossed

Carrie


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

is there not a HFEA ruling that each "donor" is only allowed to "create" 10 families or something??  I'm sure something like that was mentioned at our consultation.

so i guess that would mean up to 10 egg shares?

Goodluck with the 3rd attempt, hopefully you won't need anymore anyway

xxx


----------

